# Bucks in the snow



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They were the only ones that were brave enough to come out in the snow today. Excuse how incredibly dirty Jack is, he is a pig, I don't take many pics of him for that reason! He also looks very fat and round right now lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful red boy you got there!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

^ I agree, he looks awesome!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good looking fellas you have there 
Love the red boy , he is gorgeous !


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:snow:Nice lookin boys!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look really nice! I love thier fronts!

How old is Jack? He is really growing!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks! Jack is almost 9 months


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! He is turning out really nice! Copy Cat is very handsome too!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice of you to say! I don't think he would look as terrible to me if he wasnt always so dirty. He just looks like a fat poof ball to me right now I should just be happy he is such an easy keeper! He just keeps going though periods that I think wow he looks great, then other times he looks terrible to me lol. I have seen pics of his 3/4 brother and he seemed like he didnt really blossom until he was a bit older, so I will be patient with Jack. 
I think Copy is still my favorite, but they are both incredibly sweet boys. They have been so well behaved together too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think he looks bad at all! He looks awesome! Teflon goes through stages too where he will look bad to me, but then a couple weeks later he will look very nice. I think it is just growing spurts.  

Aww..Jack is just a boy; They are always dirty.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, I love your guys.
I seem to have a soft spot for the boys...be they bucks or wethers.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice boys


----------

